# ATV muffler silencer?



## blong (Aug 10, 2009)

I Have an 08 Foreman and heard some people talking about muffler silencers. I hunt in a swamp and use the wheeler to get in and out but the deer may be bedded within 1/4 from where I hunt. Have any of yall got one or heard of them?


----------



## Horns (Aug 10, 2009)

I think that there is one called Benz Silent Rider or close to that.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.uniqueoutdoorproducts.com/atvsilencer.asp

Ebay has them also.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the Benz on my Honda.

Works GREAT! 

Takes about 5 minutes to install.

Really reccomend it!


----------



## Todd E (Aug 10, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have the Benz on my Honda.
> 
> Works GREAT!
> 
> ...




Me, too !!!!!


----------



## blong (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 12, 2009)

Yep the benz, mine had to have an adapter welded on but my local muffler shop did it for 20$.


----------



## jkoch (Aug 12, 2009)

Got a Benz on my Polaris Ranger. I sure like mine.


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 12, 2009)

Love mine!


----------



## PWalls (Aug 12, 2009)

Any air-flow restriction? Loss of power?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 12, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Any air-flow restriction? Loss of power?



None that I have noticed.

Top end did not change at all.

I am really excited about using the 4 wheeler this year! It is much quieter than a gas golf cart.


----------



## snake bite (Aug 12, 2009)

My uncle took an old honda car muffler and fitted it onto his yamaha kodiak and besides not looking like one of the ones made for an ATV, it works great.  No loss of power and you can barly hear the thing run.  I think he got it at a junk yard for about $20.


----------



## contender* (Aug 13, 2009)

snake bite said:


> My uncle took an old honda car muffler and fitted it onto his yamaha kodiak and besides not looking like one of the ones made for an ATV, it works great.  No loss of power and you can barly hear the thing run.  I think he got it at a junk yard for about $20.



I was thinking about doing the same deal. May have to give it a try.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 13, 2009)

Horns said:


> I think that there is one called Benz Silent Rider or close to that.


----------



## trckdrvr (Aug 14, 2009)

I taped a 2Liter coke bottle on the end of my tailpipe...should really help quiet it down.
Havn't tried it yet...will let 'ya know.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 14, 2009)

trckdrvr said:


> I taped a 2Liter coke bottle on the end of my tailpipe...should really help quiet it down.
> Havn't tried it yet...will let 'ya know.



Might work, but the smell of burning plastic could be a detrement to deer sightings


----------



## fountain (Aug 15, 2009)

jkoch said:


> Got a Benz on my Polaris Ranger. I sure like mine.



i noticed a lot of the noise comes from the belt on the ranger.  aside that is it a good bit quieter with the benz?  we have a ranger and my dad is in and out of our place a lot--several times a day--and this could help some.  i would love to see/hear this in action.  i would be worried about power loss or other things realted to that when you restrict the airflow that much.  can you tell any difference???  i drove a rzr with a rigged up system--homemade, not the benz--and it was weakened a lot.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 15, 2009)

I put one on my Honda last year and never take it off. I have noticed no decrease in power or fowling plugs. I think some of the early products, other brands had some but the benz always has had good comments reviews. I ride up on deer and other people all the time who never hear me. Know how a ATV pops when you go down a grade using engine compression to slow you?  Dont hear that  any more.


----------



## coyote170 (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have the Benz on my Honda.
> 
> Works GREAT!
> 
> ...



Yepper me to!


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 20, 2009)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I have the Benz on my Honda.
> 
> Works GREAT!
> 
> ...



I have a Benz and the engine running is louder than the exhaust when your close to the ATV get far away and QUIET well worth the money IMO eddy


----------



## 7 point (Sep 3, 2009)

snake bite said:


> My uncle took an old honda car muffler and fitted it onto his yamaha kodiak and besides not looking like one of the ones made for an ATV, it works great.  No loss of power and you can barly hear the thing run.  I think he got it at a junk yard for about $20
> 
> I did the same with A tractor muffler for A IH cub on my beartracker made it where it goes beside the rear rack lookes like store bought


----------



## bigtex (Jul 27, 2011)

absolutely great, I had one on my honda 450 foreman when I sold it.  I have just purchased a polaris ranger and looking to buy one for it.  It really makes all the difference in the world.


----------

